# Differences between an ISFP 4w5 & an ISFP 9w1?



## deepblueparkwaydrive (Feb 24, 2015)

I can't tell if I'm a 9 or a 4. I have equal amount of traits from both. My basic fear relates more with 4 but I'm not too concerned with my individualism like 4's are.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Provided that you correctly self-typed as SX-dom, the emotional intensity of SX4 burns more fiercely than a SX9. Emotional volatility is visible in the eyes of SX4, while SX9's eyes has a more diffused and soft energy.


----------

